# xorg and nouveau problems

## chapter2surf

I'm trying to get nouveau to run on 2.6.34, with little luck so far.  i built my kernel with nouveau as a module (does it need to be built in), but modprobe nouveau gives me:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nouveau (/lib/modules/2.6.34-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg gives me:

```
nouveau: Unknown symbol drm_framebuffer_cleanup

nouveau: Unknown symbol drm_open

```

etc.

Xorg -configure gives me:

```
(EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed
```

Any ideas?  It's my understanding that it should work without the nouveau-drm package, but am I mistaken?Last edited by chapter2surf on Fri Sep 24, 2010 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chapter2surf

sorry, i should probably add 

```
lspci -k

VGA compatable controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO 512] (rev a1)

Subsystem: eVga.com Corp. Device c964

Kernel modules: nouveau
```

/etc/make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"
```

re-emerged mesa, libdrm, xf86-video-nouveau, xorg-drivers.  none helped.  

as you can probably tell I'm not terribly knowledgable about gentoo, so any help is much appreciated!

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *chapter2surf wrote:*   

> dmesg gives me:
> 
> ```
> nouveau: Unknown symbol drm_framebuffer_cleanup
> 
> ...

 This means that you have no DRM module (see below) *chapter2surf wrote:*   

> Xorg -configure gives me:
> 
> ```
> (EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol
> 
> ...

 I found the two packages nouveau-drm and xf86-video-nouveau to work far better than the kernel module. It worked out of the box for me on a dual screen setup.

The information here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ is really good and helped me to put up my machine rather quickly with nouveau.

Your card is an NV50, which should work well according to the Feature Matrix

----------

## rv33830

It's like Yamakuzure said. You either have to enable DRM in the kernel or install the two packages.

I would recommend to read the wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nouveau

The solution with kernel modules also works for me out of the box

----------

## chapter2surf

alright I rebuilt the kernel without drm and built with the packages (nouveau-drm, xf86-video-nouveau).  was able to modprobe nouveau but drm gave me:

```
modprobe drm

FATAL: Error inserting drm /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/nouveau-drm/drm.ko
```

i also rebuild xorg-server, but i'm still getting:

```
startx

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file : No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

resize called 1440 900

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found
```

----------

## chithanh

 *chapter2surf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FATAL: Error inserting nouveau (/lib/modules/2.6.34-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ```
> ...

 This usually means that your modules do not match your kernel. Possibly you changed something from < > to <*> but did not install the new kernel.

----------

## chapter2surf

yeah that error is gone now that i reinstalled my kernel with drm disabled

----------

## chapter2surf

alright got everything working for the moment.  the guide helped, thanks!

----------

